# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί για συγκατοίκηση δύο cockatiel

## mixalisthanos21

Γειά σας και πάλι όπως σας είχα αναφέρει αυτές τις μέρες θα αποκτήσει ο Μάριος (κοκατιλ)  νεο κλουβί αύριο θα πάω να ιξω μια ματιά και ίσως να πάρω και το κλουβί του...  Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω όμως..  (χώρος, διάσταση καγκελων... Και άλλα)  θα περιμένω θέλω να μάθω τα πάντα σχετικά με το κλουβί που ίνα κατάλληλο για το είδος του για θέλω να μείνει ευχαριστημένος ο Μάριος..  Ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχα ποιος ήταν η έμπνευση για το όνομα ?  :Rolleye0012:  
χαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω .  ::  :: 
Μιχάλη το άρθρο εδώ νομίζω θα σε καλύψει πλήρως !  :winky: 
Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός

----------


## mixalisthanos21

χαχαχα είχα δει ενα βίντεο στο YouTube που ήταν ένα κοκατιλ και τον έλεγαν Μάριο από εκεί ήταν η έμπνευση  :Happy:    σχετικά με το άρθρο πολύ ωραία σε ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Αα σε λενε και εσένα Μάριο τωρα το είδα χαχ 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Χαχαχαχαχα, ποσο θα λεγε να το ειχες ονομασει απο το το δικος μας Μαριο! Πως αλλοι δινουν το ονομα τους σε δρομους. Ο Μαριος θα εμπνεει τους ιδιοκτητες κοκατιλ!

----------


## mixalisthanos21

χαχαχα  ναι

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Παιδιά πήγα για το κλουβί διάλεξα είναι ένα μεγάλο και πολύ ευρύχωρο δεν έχω να σας στείλω φώτο γτ τους είπαμε να μας το κρατήσουν για να το πάρουμε με το αμάξι όταν το φέρω σπίτι θα σας στείλω φώτο είναι πολύ ενθουσιασμενος και χαρούμενος 


Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Μιχάλη . 
Θα περιμένουμε να δουμε και το κλουβί και το κοκατιλάκι  .  :: 
Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε νέα .

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Ήρθε επιτέλους το κλουβί στο σπίτι είμαι πάρα πολύ ενθουσιασμενος νομίζω και ο Μάριος είναι δεν έχει σταματήσει να σκαρφάλωνει και να προσπαθεί να ανέβει στην κούνια σας στέλνω και μια φωτογραφία να δείτε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στο προηγούμενο κλουβί του με το σημερινό 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Έχει ύψος 77 εκ.  Μήκος 50 εκ.  Και πλάτος 40 εκ. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Γειά ας απέκτησα το καινούργιο κλουβί του παπαγάλου μου τον Μάριο (κοκατιλ)   θα ήθελα να σας κάνω την εξής ερώτηση θα μπορούσε να κατοικισει και μια κοκατιλινα σύντροφο του? Δηλαδή θα κατοικούσαν με άνεση?



Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Είναι καλό? 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Για 2 κοκατιλ ειναι οριακα. Επισης μετρα και πες μας το κενο αναμεσα στα καγκελα.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Είναι 2 εκ διάσταση των καγκελων 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι μεγαλο για κοκατιλ... Το οριο ειναι 15,875μμ

----------


## panagiotis k

Μιχάλη έκανες πολύ καλή αγορά!!!!!!!!!! 
Το κλουβί αυτό είναι πολύ καλό για τα κοκκατίλ σου. Έχω και εγω το ίδιο κλουβί σε μαύρο χρώμα, και να φανταστείς τα δικά μου είναι πιο μεγάλα και σε ηλικία και σε όγκο και είναι μια χαρά για αυτά. 
Με το κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα πιστεύω δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Αυτά τα κλουβιά είναι για μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλων.
Θα του αρέσει πολύ του Μάριου και σίγουρα θα είναι άνετα όταν θα αποκτήσει και παρεούλα........Θα μπορείς να τα βγάζεις και για πτήση εύκολα. 

Παρατήρησα όμως 2-3 πραγματάκια, και θα ήθελα να στα πω, και να πουν και την γνώμη τους φυσικά και τα άλλα παιδιά.

1ον)  στον πάτο του κλουβιού ( πάνω απο το χαρτί δλδ ) πρέπει να υπάρχει μια σχάρα, έτσι ώστε να τα προστατεύει 'οταν κατεβαίνουν κάτω, και να μην λερώνονονται απο τις ακαθαρισίες. ( αν δεν στο έχουν δώσει να πας και να το ζητήσεις )

2ον) Το κλουβί ( δεν ξέρω αν είναι προσωρινά τοποθετημένο έτσι ) πρέπει να έχει και μια βάση που τοποθετείται πάνω σε αυτήν. Είναι πολύ χαμηλά και θα πρέπει να σηκωθεί τουλάχιστον 50 cm  ( αν δεν στην έχουν δώσει να πας και να τη ζητήσεις )

3ον) Επειδή έχεις βάλει 2 ταϊστρες, και απ ότι βλέπω το νεράκι τους το έχεις βάλει σε σημείο που για να το αλλάξεις θα πρέπει να ανοίγεις την πόρτα και να βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα καθημερινά, υπάρχει κίνδυνος και να σου φύγουν αλλά και σίγουρα θα ταράζονται.......Σου προτείνω ή να αφήσεις μια ταίστρα και στο άλλο να βάλεις νερό ή  άσε 2 ταϊστρες αλλά το νερό να το βάλεις στο ίδιο ύψος με την ταϊστρα, και να ανοίγεις μόνο τα μικρά πορτάκια να το αλλάζεις βάζοντας το χέρι σου απο εκεί. 
Στα μικρά μεταλλικά ( που θα πάρω και εγώ γιατί μ έδωσες ιδέα ) μπορείς να έχεις μόνιμα όστρακα σε άμμο που τους κάνει και καλό, να τους βάζεις λαχανικά ή φρούτα ή αυγό.......κ.λ.π.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το οτι δεν ειχες Παναγιωτη προβλημα μεχρι σημερα ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης. Το διαστημα μεταξυ τα καγκελα για κοκατιλ πρεπει να ειναι το πολυ 5/8 της ιντσας περιπου δλδ 16μμ.

----------


## panagiotis k

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Αλέξανδρε, αλλά εφόσον τα κοκκατίλ δεν είναι μικρά δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. 
Σύμφωνα με την ηλικία τους και το μέγεθός τους, και επειδή αναπτύσσονται πολύ δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να περάσει το κεφάλι τους μέσα απο 2 εκ.......να μιλάγαμε για λοβάκια όπως διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα, ναι, δεν κάνει το κλουβί αυτό.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Παναγιώτη η σχάρα υπάρχει απλός έχω βάλει εγώ το χαρτί από πάνω άρα θα βγάλω το χαρτί έτσι ώστε να είναι μόνο ο πάτος και η σχαρα
Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί δεν έχει βάση από κάτω άρα να το βάλω πάνω σε μια καρέκλα δηλαδή? 
Οι ταιστρες έχουν από μια μια μικρή πορτουλα έτσι ώστε να βγαίνουν από έξω με αποτέλεσμα να μην βάζω τα χέρια μου  μέσα για να αλλάξω την τροφή του επίσης άμα προσέξεις η πότισμα βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του κλουβιου όπου  βγαινει και εκείνη από την πίσω μεριά...  Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για τα κάγκελα  :sad:  και εγώ σκοπό να φέρω και μια θυληκια σε περίπτωση που μένει έγκυος και βρω κανένα αυγό τι να κάνω?? 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιατί οπότε διαβάζω το όνομα του κοκατιλ σου παγωνω? Χαχαχαχαχα βρες του ψευδώνυμο χαχαχα.
Δες αυτά που σου λένε τα παιδιά παραπάνω . Το χαρτί κάτω απο τη σχάρα , μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές του .

----------


## panagiotis k

Μάριε πιστεύω ότι έχεις γίνει είδωλο εδω μέσα και δίνουν στα πουλιά το όνομά σου ....χαχαχα έχεις πολλούς funs !!!!!! :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## panagiotis k

Μιχάλη ναι, το χαρτί να το βάλεις κάτω απο την σχάρα.........όσο για την ποτίστρα δεν την πρόσεξα.........αν βγαίνει απο έξω καλώς.
 Τώρα για το κλουβί πρέπει να το τοποθετήσεις σε ποιο ψηλό σημείο. Δεν ξέρω αν η καρέκλα που λες θα κάνει. Πρέπει να το βάλεις κάπου που να είναι σταθερά έτσι ώστε να έχεις και την δυνατότητα να μπορείς να το καθαρίσεις και εύκολα. 'Οταν με το καλό έρθει η θυληκιά θα τα ξαναπούμε. Θα σου πάρει πολύ χρόνο για να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Εντάξει σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mixalisthanos21

Παιδιά το χαρτί τι έβγαλα πάνω από την σχάρα το κλουβί τοποθετήθηκε σε ένα ύψος και μένει να του παρω μια σκαλιτσα και άλλη μια πατηθρα σχοινί και έπειτα και την θυληκια 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panagiotis k

Όλα καλά !!!!! Με το καλό να πάρεις και την θηλυκιά και να μας την γνωρίσεις !!!!!

----------


## mixalisthanos21

χαχα εντάξει θα δούμε  :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A460 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

